

ITunes 8 Genius Feature Thoughts - somagrand
http://andrewmachado.com/blog/2008/09/09/my-thoughts-on-apple-itunes-8s-genius-feature/

======
bradgessler
It seems like Apple rebranded their old recommendation engine with something
that has less "pushy" language.

